

Polyglot stacks, alternative databases and performance fails - rebzees

Polyglot programming is the focus of this issue of the digital magazine JAXenter. From Shutterstock’s gradual evolution from one to many languages, an intro to polyglot IDE Komodo from ActiveState, plus intros to HBase and RethinkDB (both big salary-earners according the recent Dice.com survey), as well as JavaFX and Vaadin web applications. Also: valuable lessons about how to avoid performance failures on websites.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jaxenter.com&#x2F;jax-magazine&#x2F;issues&#x2F;jax-magazine-may-2015-polyglots-do-it-better
======
rebzees
[http://jaxenter.com/jax-magazine/issues/jax-magazine-
may-201...](http://jaxenter.com/jax-magazine/issues/jax-magazine-
may-2015-polyglots-do-it-better)

